# Issue with foxes. Any suggestions?



## Storme (Oct 5, 2012)

I have two beautiful baby NG crosses, now 11 weeks old and simply the joy of my life. We have a fenced "yard" for them that is 60x60 or so.. fence is chain link and 5 feet high... and the "goat condo" is being built in that yard too..

at the moment, the babies are living IN MY LIVING ROOM because the condo isnt finished and I am terrified that a fox may hurt my wee ones.

I had the goats out playing in their yard the other day, and I sat out there with music playing, reading a book.. and looked up and there was a fox.. cheeky as you please.. standing at the far side of the fence as if to say "just turn away for one minute, lady.. and they are mine".. that was broad DAYLIGHT.. I dont think I will worry so much at night because their house is being well constructed and will keep them safe when we shut them in there for the night.

I don't know what I can do to keep the babies safe enough to be able to move them out of my house into their yard so they can romp and play in safety!

suggestions?


----------



## JaLyn (Oct 10, 2012)

YOu can set out a trap and trap it and move it to another area.


----------



## KarmakeeFarm (Jun 3, 2012)

Do you have a dog outside? Fox will stay away from dogs-I woul ddefinently be wary of him!


----------



## fd123 (May 29, 2012)

around here any animal that threatens live stock will be shot...PERIOD!!! Im having a fox problem right now with my chickens.. I heard them all squeeling and flying about 4 mornings ago. i walked out and they were all up in the trees and the head rooster was making that danger cluck that they make.. i stood there very still for a few minutes..and out came a red fox,,i had to hollar and wave my arms to scar him off..the last 3 mornings ive been sitting in a blind with a rifle waiting for him to return...but...he hasnt shown himself again...YET...but...he will be back because he now knows there is free food here...ive just gotta make sure that im out there when he returns...id advise the same for you!!
Best of luck!!


----------



## SueDaw (Oct 16, 2012)

I have some very expensive ducks as well as my goats and I watch that close. I dont trap anything. Anything that threatens the safety of my animals will be shot. Even the neighbors dog. I have no morals when it comes to protecting my animals. If I were you Id camo up and go huntin.


----------



## Stacykins (Mar 27, 2012)

JaLyn said:


> YOu can set out a trap and trap it and move it to another area.


Yea, relocating is not a good idea. At this time of year, it will doom an animal to certain *starvation*. You take it away from everything, it doesn't know where the food sources, shelter, or water is anymore. ALSO relocation inevitably drops the problem animal on another person. Better to quickly dispatch the animal with a rifle shot.

So relocation, less humane than one might think. But it feels 'good' to dump and forget the 'problem'.


----------



## Storme (Oct 5, 2012)

me and guns is never a good idea but I will buy my hubby more bullets (or whatever.. shot? no clue) for his gun (rifle? shotgun? whatever lol)... he's taken a couple shots at the fox already but just managed to chase it away so far... the fox is so cheeky that it just SAT there while I ran towards it waving my arms and screaming... (hubby says I am just not scary :sigh... but ok fox... war has been declared!!! (also have to protect my flock of peacocks, ducks, chickens, rooster and guineas too!)


----------



## Stacykins (Mar 27, 2012)

Storme said:


> me and guns is never a good idea but I will buy my hubby more bullets (or whatever.. shot? no clue) for his gun (rifle? shotgun? whatever lol)... he's taken a couple shots at the fox already but just managed to chase it away so far... the fox is so cheeky that it just SAT there while I ran towards it waving my arms and screaming... (hubby says I am just not scary :sigh... but ok fox... war has been declared!!! (also have to protect my flock of peacocks, ducks, chickens, rooster and guineas too!)


Sorry, definitely understandable. Not everyone has learned, or is comfortable with handling a firearm.


----------



## Arkie (Sep 25, 2012)

Trap it, *THEN SHOOT IT!!!*

Bob


----------



## clearwtrbeach (May 10, 2012)

Agreed, try a trap then kill it, it'll just come back or become a problems for someone else. I've also seen on line in addition to live traps a box style that apparently works well. Dogs do help keep fox and coyotes at bay. We took out a big **** a 2 wks ago who had at 1/2 my chickens. Coyotes are showing up in broad day light, and now a cougar!! He was seen 1/8 of a mile from me this morning headed up behind me. So gun is loaded by the door!


----------



## JaLyn (Oct 10, 2012)

Stacykins said:


> Yea, relocating is not a good idea. At this time of year, it will doom an animal to certain *starvation*. You take it away from everything, it doesn't know where the food sources, shelter, or water is anymore. ALSO relocation inevitably drops the problem animal on another person. Better to quickly dispatch the animal with a rifle shot.
> 
> So relocation, less humane than one might think. But it feels 'good' to dump and forget the 'problem'.


 DNR told us we could do that  I was giving her an option if she couldn't bring herself to shoot it.


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

I have been so lucky, Fox are the only thing that use to come around, but I have not seen them in years since the fence was put up. But I agree, I am a horrible shot, (I just shot a gun for the first time in my life in July), so I would be pretty dangerious, but it would scare it I hope.


----------



## cheyenne (Aug 21, 2011)

We were having trouble with a coyote helping herself (I think it was a 'she' and she probably had a litter to feed) to a free chicken dinner several times earlier this year. 

My husband, was so worried about his ducks and chickens as well as I about my goats getting eaten that I had to come up with something fast! 

The only think I could think of was to add a few more strands of electric fence wire down lower to the ground where it would be very difficult for a dog, coyote, fox whatever, to crawl under it without getting zapped!

It has been working wonderfully so far! We have seen the coyote a few times on the other side of the fence and the chickens have even learned to stay on our side. So if you can't kill or trap them, (like me!) this might be an alternative for you.


----------



## Arkie (Sep 25, 2012)

Problem here is pretty exclusively coyotes. BIG TIME commercial chicken growing is the surrounding several counties main industry. Chicken farms are supposed to dispose of dead chickens by incineration or septic. Problem is, that costs more than throwing em out in the woods. Our coyotes are used to a steady chicken diet! And no limitation to population growth from restricted diet.

Bob


----------



## fd123 (May 29, 2012)

Arkie...Im not one to call the cops or any type of official on anyone...but....id probably have to make an exception in the folks throwing the chickens in the woods!! I wont even throw any type of scraps on my property PERIOD for the fear of bringing in predators..I have a ton of $$ in my animals as im sure you do also....Id have to report the folks throwing the chickens in the woods because I ASSURE YOU THAT WHEN A PACK OF YOTES HELP THEMSELVES TO YOUR ANIMALS , THE CHICKEN DUMPERS WONT PAY FOR YOUR LOSS!!


----------



## Texas.girl (Dec 20, 2011)

Keep in mind foxes can carry rabies. 2 summer's ago when the drought here was really bad I caught a number of critters (mostly raccoons) who kept stealing my cat's food and causing other problems. If they were in my trap they got shot, except for my dumb cats who got caught a few times. One morning I found a red fox. I did hate to shoot the guy as he was so pretty, but there are a lot of ranchers in the area whose livelihood depend on the goats and sheep they are raising. At the time I did not have any goats. But knowing foxes can carry rabies and I set my trap right by the house, I knew I needed to dispose of it. We may hate killing such beautiful animals, but remember--vultures need to eat too.


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

Ok, Ladies, you can learn to shoot. Go get your DH's gun and look at it like "now where does the ammo go" and they'll jump up real quick and take you out for a lesson. It would probably just take an "awww where did you put that gun...", lol. My son, took us all out to the "back 40" and we set up some targets. Even that much shooting will send the preditors running the other way. Haven't seen the fox since. 

ONE (or 2) points I need to make. Be sure what is BEHIND what you are shooting. And, never shoot across a road. I'm a little surprised how many folks just run and shoot and haven't ever taken a basic fire arms lesson!


----------



## Jessaba (May 13, 2010)

We had a fox who would try to get into our chicken pen....then we got LGD's!

Two Gp's who keep it away now and our chickens free range now. 

But hubby always had gun on him before we got dogs.


----------



## Texas.girl (Dec 20, 2011)

Di said:


> Ok, Ladies, you can learn to shoot. Go get your DH's gun and look at it like "now where does the ammo go" and they'll jump up real quick and take you out for a lesson. It would probably just take an "awww where did you put that gun...", lol. My son, took us all out to the "back 40" and we set up some targets. Even that much shooting will send the preditors running the other way. Haven't seen the fox since.
> 
> ONE (or 2) points I need to make. Be sure what is BEHIND what you are shooting. And, never shoot across a road. I'm a little surprised how many folks just run and shoot and haven't ever taken a basic fire arms lesson!


I was fortunate. A friend's hubby makes his living teaching folks to shoot, refereeing gun shoots, etc. He taught me how to shoot and helped me buy a couple of guns (so no one took advantage of me by trying to sell me what I didn't need or want), and it didn't cost me a cent because I was his wife's friend. Hate using the guns but there are times it is a must. Wouldn't want to live out here without that skill.


----------



## bearmaker627 (Nov 4, 2012)

*Fox issues*

I had that problem once and that Basxxxd kill my Miss Chickie. last time that ever happened. I went to the store bought a package of chicken thighs and stuffed them with lots of rat poison.. Never saw that fox again.. I avenged Miss Chickie... I never felt bad. I loved that chicken.


----------

